# when to start



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

Recently,i got 3 new fish(convict,jack dempsey,jellybean parrot).I have another tank I have been neglecting,so i put the fish in the 55 as feeders(2 neons,2 ottos).I was wondering,at what size SHOULD I have started feeding them feeders?


----------



## tankfan (May 30, 2006)

u want to be careful when feeding feeders. The fish arent healthy most of the time and can increase the chance of disease.

There are plenty of cichlid foods out there to keep these fish happy and healthy w/o feeders in their diet.


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

tankfan said:


> u want to be careful when feeding feeders. The fish arent healthy most of the time and can increase the chance of disease.
> 
> There are plenty of cichlid foods out there to keep these fish happy and healthy w/o feeders in their diet.


my neons and ottos were weak,but were not sick


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Cichlid pellets are great. They definitely don't need feeders. Sometimes if you get them going on feeders they won't go back to flake/pellet so you want to be careful. Feeders is going to get pretty expensive if that's the route you want to go. Heck here neon's can go for as much as 3 bucks per. Of course if you go with guppies once they get started you should be able to have a pretty good stock to pull from.


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

Obsidian said:


> Cichlid pellets are great. They definitely don't need feeders. Sometimes if you get them going on feeders they won't go back to flake/pellet so you want to be careful. Feeders is going to get pretty expensive if that's the route you want to go. Heck here neon's can go for as much as 3 bucks per. Of course if you go with guppies once they get started you should be able to have a pretty good stock to pull from.


i wasn't only going to feed feeders.and i only used neons because i already had them


----------

